# Manager. Mail. E Angela



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2012)

Alle due mi è arrivata una mail di Manager.
Non l'ho aperta subito. La guardavo. Sbuffavo. Girellavo nel forum.
Nessun oggetto. Quindi personale.
Non sapevo cosa aspettarmi visto la carogna della settimana.
_Vaffanculo Tebe?_ No. Non ne suo stile.
_Ti amo tebe?_ (naaaaaa, fantascienza)
_Vorrei sentirti tutta?_ E beh...avrei potuto avere un cedimento.
-Luca, ma Manager è qui da noi?- ho chiesto alla fine.
-No, perchè?hai bisogno che te lo rintracci?-
-Ma vade retro Satana! Per una volta che non c'è, non evochiamolo.-
-In effetti...hai notato anche tu come sia più presente qui?-
-Gli piacerà il nostro ambiente frilly...-
-Non penso. Però credo che Angela sia un buon motivo.-
Ho alzato la testa - Angela? La bionda degli acquisti?-
-Esatto. Lo sai che quando Manager è qui, lei è spesso nel suo non ufficio?-
-E' normale. -
-No che non è normale. Decidete tu e lui il budget, lei deve solo eseguire.-
-Ok Luca. Tira fuori il gossip così la facciamo finita.-
-Angela sta tentando di farsi Manager. Ormai se ne sono accorti tutti.-
-Io no.-
-Ma tu non fai testo. Comunque ci sono già le scommesse.-
-Scommesse?-
-Si. Io scommetto che ci riesce.-
-Mmmmhhhhh...In effetti potresti avere ragione. E' una figa di legno, quindi potrebbe piacergli. Se il gossip è finito...-
-....Ti terrò informata.-
-Anche no guarda. E' una scena raccapricciante vedere il Mostro che broccola qualcuna...no no...lascia stare...-

Quindi non era da noi. Ma presumibilmente nel suo ufficio vampirico. (O in quello di Angela...Angela eh?)

Ho resistito circa 5 minuti prima di aprire la mail.
E sono scoppiata a ridere, scuotendo la testa.

_Ciao principessa, tutto bene?
E' venerdi...certo non per tutti..._( e faccina sorridente)

Ho aperto il solito cassetto magico e mi sono pappata 2 baci perugina fissando lo schermo.

Il venerdi esce alle 17 in genere, e alle 17 e due minuti ho risposto.

_Tutto ok.
Grazie per avermi ricordato che dovrò lavorare questo week end._

Alle sei Luca è riapparso in ufficio.
-A proposito. Ha chiamato Gelmy alle quattro chiedendo se eri in ufficio...-
Mi è scattato subito un campanello - Ti ha detto perchè?-
-No anzi mi ha pure detto di non dirti niente e che non era assolutamente importante.-

Sospendo ogni giudizio. Ogni pensiero. Insomma ogni cosa riguardi Manager il cherubino fino a Lunedi mattina.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Marzo 2012)

MMmmmmm..........
Già.........

.......E se il nostro cherubino in realtà stesse tracciando strane righette parallele sul muro per poi barrarle..........?

........E se quindi il nervosismo del nostro non fosse stato altro che attenzione ormai indirizzata altrove, della serie "via, ragazzina, lasciami lavorare"........?

.......E se la nostra mistress si ritrovasse quindi a far solo numero.........?


----------



## Eliade (24 Marzo 2012)

Secondo me manager non se la fila proprio questa Angela...
E' un gran bastardo però...ha fatto chiamare da Gelmy per vedere se eri in ufficio, visto che non hai risposto alla sua mail...:rotfl:
Un bastardo dal cuore quasi dint 'o zucchero (cuore nello zucchero....)..:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt633 ha detto:
			
		

> MMmmmmm..........
> Già.........
> 
> .......E se il nostro cherubino in realtà stesse tracciando strane righette parallele sul muro per poi barrarle..........?
> ...


No Alce davvero...si può dire tutto del nostro cherubino tranne che scopi in giro.
E come ha detto Eliade...non se la fila proprio Angela. Poi anche se fosse nulla di male e di strano, ma...ce l'ho io davanti Manager e no.
Anzi..è da quando è qui che ci sono dei gossip. Angela non è la prima.
Ma poi...Manager...che fa numero?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt634 ha detto:
			
		

> Secondo me manager non se la fila proprio questa Angela...
> *E' un gran bastardo però...ha fatto chiamare da Gelmy per vedere se eri in ufficio, visto che non hai risposto alla sua mail...*:rotfl:
> Un bastardo dal cuore quasi dint 'o zucchero (cuore nello zucchero....)..:carneval:


Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Perchè in genere  rispondo subito alle sue mail...
Vedremo lunedi...cosa succede. Se succede qualcosa.


----------



## Eliade (24 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt636 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Perchè in genere  rispondo subito alle sue mail...
> Vedremo lunedi...cosa succede. Se succede qualcosa.


Tebe...ma tuuuuuuu, sei proprio sicura sicura, anzi sicurissima, che il manager non ti sia entrato nel cuoricino più del dovuto?


----------



## Eliade (24 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt636 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Perchè in genere  rispondo subito alle sue mail...
> Vedremo lunedi...cosa succede. Se succede qualcosa.


Tebe...ma tuuuuuuu, sei proprio sicura sicura, anzi sicurissima, che il manager non ti sia entrato nel cuoricino più del dovuto?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Marzo 2012)

A mio avviso la cosa è già andata oltre il dovuto.
Avrebbe dovuto essere una cosa molto più a "compartimenti stagni".
Rischia la fine del "Concordia"..........

(Azz, che gufata! Hahahahahahaahahahaha!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen::carneval


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt640 ha detto:
			
		

> A mio avviso la cosa è già andata oltre il dovuto.
> Avrebbe dovuto essere una cosa molto più a "compartimenti stagni".
> Rischia la fine del "Concordia"..........
> 
> (Azz, che gufata! Hahahahahahaahahahaha!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen::carneval


Minchia...questa si che è una super gufata! Mi sono vista innamorata di Manager (corrisposta ovviamente) a fargli da balia per tutte le sue fisime!!!(Ma a quel punto vorrebbe dire che lui è diventato uno che non si sciocca più davanti ad un film porno, alle mie fruste e che anzi..lui stesso è diventato un Dom anche a letto. E non solo nella vita lavorativa!...quindi impossibile. Perchè un uomo come lui nella vita mi servirebbe solo per fare del brodo da minestrone. E con la stessa carica erotica. )


----------



## Eliade (24 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt641 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia...questa si che è una super gufata! Mi sono vista innamorata di Manager (corrisposta ovviamente) a fargli da balia per tutte le sue fisime!!!(Ma a quel punto vorrebbe dire che lui è diventato uno che non si sciocca più davanti ad un film porno, alle mie fruste e che anzi..lui stesso è diventato un Dom anche a letto. E non solo nella vita lavorativa!...quindi impossibile. Perchè un uomo come lui nella vita mi servirebbe solo per fare del brodo da minestrone. E con la stessa carica erotica. )


Gufata pazzesca si (mazza Alce....peggio delle mie)...ma non so, non mi hai tanto convinta tebe. Ho come la sensazione che tu voglia auto-convincerti.


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt642 ha detto:
			
		

> Gufata pazzesca si (mazza Alce....peggio delle mie)...ma non so, non mi hai tanto convinta tebe. Ho come la sensazione che tu voglia auto-convincerti.


Mmmmhhhh....non credo ma...tutto può essere. Però...Lui ha proprio delle caratteristiche "umane" che mi faccio andare bene perchè...è manager.
Se lo avessi incontrato per strada, quindi senza averlo visto in tutto il suo splendore di Mostro...non credo mi avrebbe attirato.
E infatti mi ha preso la fissa erotica dopo un bel pò che ci lavoravo insieme...
Va beh. Come scritto sospendo il mio giudizio fino a lunedi!


----------



## Eliade (24 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt643 ha detto:
			
		

> Mmmmhhhh....non credo ma...tutto può essere. Però...Lui ha proprio delle caratteristiche "umane" che mi faccio andare bene perchè...è manager.
> Se lo avessi incontrato per strada, quindi senza averlo visto in tutto il suo splendore di Mostro...non credo mi avrebbe attirato.
> E infatti mi ha preso la fissa erotica dopo un bel pò che ci lavoravo insieme...
> Va beh. Come scritto sospendo il mio giudizio fino a lunedi!


Non mi convinci lo stesso.
Non lo so, c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge, ho una strana sensazione che non la stai raccontando giusta..


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Marzo 2012)

Eli', ma tra me e te, saremo rompicoglioni eh!? :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2012)

Bè, continua a scoparti come dio comanda col cervello, mentre dal lato fisico rimane -comparativamente a te- mammoletta.
Come minimo ti rimane la voglia di studiarlo.
O di stenderlo con 4 cazzotti. Il che, pure quello, ha un suo perchè e dà soddisfazione 

La curiosità. La sfida... l'incredulità. ma come fa ad essere così qui e così là?!?!?
E poi, cazzo, ti piace starci assieme al lavoro. 
Magari sbaglio, ma quando racconti sbavo, ergo qualcosina me lo comunichi.

Ti piace, vuoi andarci a letto di nuovo. (a meno che non mi sia sfuggito qualcosa, e in tal caso sarebbe visto che non ti piace più non desideri più andarci a letto.)
Magari vuoi andarci a letto di nuovo proprio perchè ti rompe così tanto le scatole col suo comportamento da non traditore, Manager, Mostro, uomo, tutto.

Come quei pruriti che gratti e prudono di più e continui a grattare.

'Sto uomo a letto sarà un bebè, ma sa il fatto suo. 

Magari vuoi solo poter continuare a grattarti.


----------



## Eliade (24 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt646 ha detto:
			
		

> Eli', ma tra me e te, saremo rompicoglioni eh!? :rotfl:


:rotfl:
Imparo l'arte e la metto da parte! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (24 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt648 ha detto:
			
		

> Bè, continua a scoparti come dio comanda col cervello, mentre dal lato fisico rimane -comparativamente a te- mammoletta.
> Come minimo ti rimane la voglia di studiarlo.
> O di stenderlo con 4 cazzotti. Il che, pure quello, ha un suo perchè e dà soddisfazione
> 
> ...


Quoto!!!!!! :up:


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt648 ha detto:
			
		

> Bè, continua a scoparti come dio comanda col cervello, mentre dal lato fisico rimane -comparativamente a te- mammoletta.
> Come minimo ti rimane la voglia di studiarlo.
> O di stenderlo con 4 cazzotti. Il che, pure quello, ha un suo perchè e dà soddisfazione
> 
> ...


Pure io quoto.
E anzi. Appena posso gli dico proprio "Manager.Tu mi scopi con il cervello"
Giuro.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt654 ha detto:
			
		

> Pure io quoto.
> E anzi. Appena posso gli dico proprio "Manager.Tu mi scopi con il cervello"
> Giuro.


Non aggiungere che però nell'atto pratico è una mammoletta! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt671 ha detto:
			
		

> Non aggiungere che però nell'atto pratico è una mammoletta! :mrgreen:


No no...me ne sto ben zitta....sei pazza?
Anche io ho dei limiti...(pochi ma...)


----------

